# 2017 Cruze LT Sedan Diesel Walk Around



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Here, have a walk around.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Also, have an example of auto stop.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

And a little pull.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Where do you fill the DEF if there's a spare? I don't think I saw a cap...

Sent from my ASUS_Z01BDC using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

oldestof11 said:


> Where do you fill the DEF if there's a spare? I don't think I saw a cap...
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z01BDC using Tapatalk


In the gas door


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Nicely done Eric. 

Love the heated steering wheel. True decadence. 

Gator will be pleased with the spare tire. 

Engines sounds the same same as the 2.0 LUZ. 

But why no electrochromatic rearview mirror?

Also the 16" wheels look miserly.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> In the gas door


Y'all mean in the diesel door.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

fan knob and heat/cold knobs on the correct side...thanks gm for fixing that.

looks like my knee wont hit the fan knob like currently (heat/cold knob in gen1)

still waiting for someone to retrofit heated steering wheel onto gen1


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

is fuel door same as gen1 pop open from outside or locked from inside?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> still waiting for someone to retrofit heated steering wheel onto gen1


It was on verano so could be done.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

boraz said:


> is fuel door same as gen1 pop open from outside or locked from inside?


Push to open on the outside.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Tomko said:


> Also the 16" wheels look miserly.


I agree. They look too small for the car. Will be OK at tire-buying time because 17s cost more. I'm already thinking about upgrading to aftermarket 17s. I've never done aftermarket wheels before, but these need help. Black wheels on my Summit White would look sharp.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I don't get a 16 tire on a 2017 car. I also don't get auto stop on a diesel. I look forward to seeing a new Cruze diesel, my biggest hesitation will be this is going to be another low production version of the Cruze.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

*fuel* door.

The one thing I can say about the 16" tires is that they ride superbly for a small car. Ride quality on the 2016 LT was better than any model first gen Cruzen I've driven, and better than any small car I've ever driven. It feels like a little Impala out on the road. Obviously not meant for handling, though.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

No joke, the ride quality is sublime. 

Auto stop has been on european diesel cars for years; i wouldn't worry.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Worth noting, while my phone might pick up the intricacies of engine noise, that little ******* is quiet. hahaha. whisper diesel is not misleading.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> Worth noting, while my phone might pick up the intricacies of engine noise, that little ******* is quiet. hahaha. whisper diesel is not misleading.


It has a very low-pitched drone on the highway. I like it. Almost can't tell it's a diesel from ambient sound, but the low purr is definitely there.

True enough about the ride with the 16s. It's less planted in curves than I'm used to coming from other cars this size, but I spend the majority of my time on the highway, so I'm very pleased with the ride.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

It looks like any other Cruze, which I like. Not sure if everyone will. I agree the 16's look small, but it does ride very good. Maybe if they would have went with a slightly taller tire.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

johnmo said:


> It has a very low-pitched drone on the highway. I like it. Almost can't tell it's a diesel from ambient sound, but the low purr is definitely there.
> 
> True enough about the ride with the 16s. It's less planted in curves than I'm used to coming from other cars this size, but I spend the majority of my time on the highway, so I'm very pleased with the ride.


It's worth mentioning the what sounds like the turbo whistle from 0-10 MPH.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

EricSmit said:


> And a little pull.


Speed limit exceeded warning! Arrgh.. could do without that! 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MRO1791 said:


> Speed limit exceeded warning! Arrgh.. could do without that!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


it was necessary to know when to activate the warp drive!


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

is the z-link included with the deisel or did they cut the out too?
I


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

jsusanka said:


> is the z-link included with the deisel or did they cut the out too?
> I


I think they cut it out and give you auto stop instead...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The Z-Link is only available on the Premier (and the LT Redline) for all the 2nd gen cars, so the Diesel follows suit (in the 1st gen the Diesel was a 2LT with the sport suspension, so it got the Z-link because of that).


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> The Z-Link is only available on the Premier (and the LT Redline) for all the 2nd gen cars, so the Diesel follows suit (in the 1st gen the Diesel was a 2LT with the sport suspension, so it got the Z-link because of that).


True that.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> True that.


And that was another reason I wasn't totally sold on "settling" on a 2017 diesel sedan over my Volt. I wanted the Z-link (even though I'm sure one can add it on later, why would I want to _have_ to do that), and I wanted the hatchback.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> And that was another reason I wasn't totally sold on "settling" on a 2017 diesel sedan over my Volt. I wanted the Z-link (even though I'm sure one can add it on later, why would I want to _have_ to do that), and I wanted the hatchback.


The Volt is an amazing vehicle anyway, unless you frequently have tall rear seat passengers.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> The Volt is an amazing vehicle anyway, unless you frequently have tall rear seat passengers.


It really is. And I don't - my wife is 5'3" and she regularly will sit in the rear seat if we have a taller passenger also riding with us (i.e my 6'4" tall brother), since she fits about anywhere.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> It really is. And I don't - my wife is 5'3" and she regularly will sit in the rear seat if we have a taller passenger also riding with us (i.e my 6'4" tall brother), since she fits about anywhere.


My 5'0" girlfriend shares her pain.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

EricSmit said:


> And a little pull.


That was exactly what I experienced on my first test drive of the automatic. It shifts way too early. I know from the manual that they pull the same as the 2.0 LUZ - right up to 4500 RPM. I am guessing it's a fuel economy thing. 



EricSmit said:


> Worth noting, while my phone might pick up the intricacies of engine noise, that little ******* is quiet. hahaha. whisper diesel is not misleading.


Yes I second that notion. it's at least 1/2 as quiet as my '14.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

diesel said:


> That was exactly what I experienced on my first test drive of the automatic. It shifts way too early. I know from the manual that they pull the same as the 2.0 LUZ - right up to 4500 RPM. I am guessing it's a fuel economy thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I second that notion. it's at least 1/2 as quiet as my '14.


The shifting was almost shockingly early, but it certainly was quiet.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> That was exactly what I experienced on my first test drive of the automatic. It shifts way too early. I know from the manual that they pull the same as the 2.0 LUZ - right up to 4500 RPM. I am guessing it's a fuel economy thing.


Yup, that's pretty typical. I'm sure if you get on it, it'll run it out to redline (as short as that is, haha).


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Yup, that's pretty typical. I'm sure if you get on it, it'll run it out to redline (as short as that is, haha).


It doesn't.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> The shifting was almost shockingly early, but it certainly was quiet.


The manual transmission models have an upshift indicator in the DIC. If you shift when it says to, it puts RPMs in the next gear at about 1,500, which seems to be no problem for the diesel's low-end torque. Interestingly, if you don't shift when it says to because you're accelerating anything more than causally, the indicator gives up and switches off.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

johnmo said:


> The manual transmission models have an upshift indicator in the DIC. If you shift when it says to, it puts RPMs in the next gear at about 1,500, which seems to be no problem for the diesel's low-end torque. Interestingly, if you don't shift when it says to because you're accelerating anything more than causally, the indicator gives up and switches off.


my 2012 Sonic was like that.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

May be more beneficial for it to short shift to stay in the peak torque plateau.


----------



## renaissanceman (Feb 23, 2017)

MP81 said:


> May be more beneficial for it to short shift to stay in the peak torque plateau.


^^^ This. 
With 9 gears, you can more easily keep the engine near the peak power point (3,750 RPM) without having to run out to redline.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

renaissanceman said:


> ^^^ This.
> With 9 gears, you can more easily keep the engine near the peak power point (3,750 RPM) without having to run out to redline.


Good point, makes sense.


----------

